# Door Jamb Switches



## 206TrunkSlammer (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi all. Long time lurker, not a big poster. Appreciate this forum.

I have to instal 2 door jamb switches in a a custom new construction house for the master bedroom closets. I talked with my supply house and they were relatively useless with options, which is not my normal experience with them. 

The supply house had two options, a) a cheap kludgy magnetic unit and b) a cheap kludgy mechanical ball type unit. Both low volt. They had no info on contactors or transformers. 

I am done roughing the master bedroom and left it alone until I figure out the door switch. I roughed it as if the switches would be low volt. There is line power in each closet in a j-box, with a load wire stubbed out at the light location. 

Long story short, do any of you guys have "go to" products for door switches? Switch, contactors and transformers? 

Thanks.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

This is what I use.

http://www.clrwtr.com/PDF/GE-Security/Sentrol-126-GuardSwitch.pdf

Install a 1g nail on box above the header. After the door jamb is in before the door is installed Drill a 1" hole in the jamb about 2" in below the box. follow through with about a 1/2" or 3/4" hole directly into the box. After the door is set match up the hole in the jamb to the hole in the door and drill a 1" hold for the magnetic switch. I've also set smurf pipe in the header but the trim guys always cover it up so it doesn't pan out the way it should.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Last house I put all motion (occupancy) sensor switches in the closets. Worked really well.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I usually use the Ideal 774026K, when doing a new installation.
We rough the wire to the spot and notch out the stud.
On finish, let the carpenter make the cut in the door frame.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do what Frunk says. Occ sensors. I can't imagine screwing around with door jamb switches.

They only complaint I ever got (and it really wasn't a complaint) was that the cats running into the closet at night turned the lights on. Homeowners had to learn to shut their closet doors.


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

99, where do you mount the occ sensor?


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

We used the occ sensors on a job for a large group home for (slightly)mentally challenged people and the only complaint we had was the light staying for a short time after the door was closed. 
It seemed that many of the residents felt that the light should go off immediately after the door closed and they were taking it upon themselves to try to "fix" them. 
After two or three incidents of the residents getting hurt (two mild shocks and one badly cut finger) we had to change all of the storage rooms and closets to LV switching on the door jambs.:laughing:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

wcord said:


> I usually use the Ideal 774026K, when doing a new installation.
> We rough the wire to the spot and notch out the stud.
> On finish, let the carpenter make the cut in the door frame.


 Ive used these quite a few times and they are installed all through my own home as well. They work great.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JBrzoz00 said:


> 99, where do you mount the occ sensor?


I mount it fairly close to the door so the viewing beam (technical term??) gets cut off. That way the light doesn't turn on unnecessarily if the closet door is open and someone walks by.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Use a Taco low voltage relay normally used on a boiler with a a LV switch. Power to relay mounted in basement or wherever. LV wire to door jam. Switch leg from relay to light fixture.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

If it's just a fluorescent strip light mount one of these in the light.











http://www.amprobe.com/amprobe/usen/Accessories/Relays---Remcons/RC-120S.htm?PID=73316


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Someone recommended these a while back, but can't remember who. I haven't tried them myself.

http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/AM/Remcon.htm

Beat me to it...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

JBrzoz00 said:


> 99, where do you mount the occ sensor?


The last house I mounted them on the inside wall, door side, at standard switch height.. just incase it didn't work well or in case the home owner opted for a standard switch. The field of view is 180degrees, so as soon as you hand comes into the closet it clicks on.

The only problem with that is that if the closet isn't real deep, there's a risk jackets or clothing could be hung and blocking the view of the occ sensor. So if I was doing it again, I'd actually put it in the ceiling directly above the door.

If you install it somewhere that it doesn't have a view out the closet door, then the door can be left open and still will only click on when someone comes into the closet.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

We have had major issues with the mechanical ones failing. That and they are a pain to put in. Occ sensors suck, they are either triggered by nothing or you have to wave your arms like a lunatic.

On recommendation from some here we have started using these. http://www.betterswitch.com/ So far so good


----------



## 206TrunkSlammer (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. 

Electricianmanscott- I really like that amprobe mini relay/transformer unit. I think that might be the ticket. Unfortunately, the architect wants LED undercab lights above the jamb in both closets (a poor choice, imo), so I won't have room for it in the fixture. I may just put one these little guys in a four square in the back of the closet, and call it good. 

I researched here and other places and my impression is that line voltage switches are too big and a pain. That leaves LV as the only option, then. And this amprobe unit looks like it will make it possible without putting a relay and xformer in the basement. 

Is my plan hack or should I get a Taco box and do this the best way possible?


----------



## short circut (May 30, 2007)

try lvs closet light relay I use this product .good luck .............[email protected]


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I did oc sensor on ceiling near the door for a customer. It worked great. But I still think it is a huge overkill, and a switch is just as good. Just turn the damn lights off when you leave the room. Simple and cheap.


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Last house I put all motion (occupancy) sensor switches in the closets. Worked really well.



What brand do you use ?


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## 206TrunkSlammer (Aug 13, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I did oc sensor on ceiling near the door for a customer. It worked great. But I still think it is a huge overkill, and a switch is just as good. Just turn the damn lights off when you leave the room. Simple and cheap.


My thoughts exactly. These clients are of a type- they want to save money all over the place, offering to pay subs directly and half in cash... but then they defer to the architect when he suggests LED undercab lights for the closet as opposed to a decent T8 fixture w/electronic ballast with warm-colored lamps. And I spelled out the cost difference right there during one of several walk-throughs we've had.

And if you are trying to do things on the cheap, wouldn't a switch be logical? They want whiz-bang everything on a tract house budget. The whole project is going this way. What should be a week-long rough-in, by myself, turns into three-week cluster. Guess it's natural to seek a bargain, though. 

IDK, just ranting and I should be grateful to have way to much work right now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Never had an issue with Lutrons. Sometimes there is no room for a switch in the wall - too much lumber to contend with to put it in a convenient place.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Azspark said:


> What brand do you use ?


I usually use Lutron switches, but last house used Leviton for the occupancy sensor switches. They seem to work really well, they switch on easily with hand movement in the closet. 



206TrunkSlammer said:


> as opposed to a decent T8 fixture w/electronic ballast with warm-colored lamps. And I spelled out the cost difference right there during one of several walk-throughs we've had.


I'm not a big fan of fluorescents (compact or tubes) for places like closets where the light is flipped on and off repeatedly and only needed for a few seconds or a minute. 

They take too long to warm up and get bright.. it's just not a pleasant light. I say use incandescent/halogen or LED, or don't bother.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

farlsincharge said:


> We have had major issues with the mechanical ones failing. That and they are a pain to put in. Occ sensors suck, they are either triggered by nothing or you have to wave your arms like a lunatic.
> 
> On recommendation from some here we have started using these. http://www.betterswitch.com/ So far so good


Try adjusting the sensitivity on your occ sensor.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

We always used the mechanical type with the trim carpenter notching his door for us. It will help to ask the homeowner if there will be a time when it needs to be on when its closed I.e. the animals live in there some times or in large custom homes they may be changing in there. In that case a switch insde to overide the dj. Occ will be set off in the winter by the heat from the vent. Neverending service call

learning to learn


----------



## cescowhitney (Jul 21, 2014)

lutron has never let me down in residential applications and I've done many.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

206TrunkSlammer said:


> My thoughts exactly. These clients are of a type- they want to save money all over the place, offering to pay subs directly and half in cash... but then they defer to the architect when he suggests LED undercab lights for the closet as opposed to a decent T8 fixture w/electronic ballast with warm-colored lamps. And I spelled out the cost difference right there during one of several walk-throughs we've had.
> 
> And if you are trying to do things on the cheap, wouldn't a switch be logical? They want whiz-bang everything on a tract house budget. The whole project is going this way. What should be a week-long rough-in, by myself, turns into three-week cluster. Guess it's natural to seek a bargain, though.
> 
> IDK, just ranting and I should be grateful to have way to much work right now.


Written change order requests should handle that.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have not used a line voltage jamb switch since my first remodeling job in business. I wont use anything other than a remcon relay and ball switch.


----------

